# Rockstar Warehouse GTA 5 PC



## pcartisHD (11. April 2015)

*Hallo PC Games Forum*

*(ich hoffe ich bin in den richtigen UnterForum)

Ich habe mal ein Par Fragen die mich sehr beschäftigen 
ich habe jetzt das erste mal bei Rockstar Warehouse Bestellt und damit habe ich auf der Seite 0 Erfahrung 

also ich habe am 10. Januar 2015 Grand Theft Auto V für den PC Vorbestellt aber die 7 DVD Version also nicht die PC Download 
und jetzt weiß ich nie wie das verläuft mit den Ganzen Sachen wie Versand u.s.w. 

da ich 1 nicht weiß wo Rockstar Warehouse ihr Land Sitz haben gehe ich davon aus wie Rockstar Games auch in Amerika (USA) aber wenn die es aus Amerika Senden und Heute den 11.April 2015 noch nix versenden haben dann wird es mit Sicherheit nicht am 14.April da sein sondern eher zwischen 16 - 20 April wegen den ganzen zoll u.s.w. und wenn es doch aus Deutschland (DE) kommt oder aus London (GB) dann wird das auch erst am 15. April da sein wenn die es erst Montag versenden weil ich denke Heute den Laufen des Tages wird nix mehr Raus gehen und dann kommt noch dazu das es 7 DVD sind also wird die Installation so 3 - 4 Stunden Dauern also so wie als würdet man mit einer 150 MB/s Leitung Laden und Installieren 
und wenn es Doch am 14.April kommt dann auch erst 16:00 Uhr da die Post erst so späte bei mir ist

da eigentlich bei Rockstar Warehouse Steht:

PRE-ORDER AND GET $1,200,000 IN-GAME
Pre-order and get $1,200,000 in-game ($500,000 for Grand Theft Auto V and $700,000 for Grand Theft Auto Online).

das heißt so gut für mich das ich es eher bekommen müsste also Spätestens den 13.April also einen Montag
Wo in der Pc Download Version Steht:

PRE-ORDER BY APRIL 14 AND GET $1,200,000 IN-GAME PLUS A BONUS $150,000
Pre-order and get $1,200,000 in-game ($500,000 for Grand Theft Auto V and $700,000 for Grand Theft Auto Online).

Pre-order by April 14 and get a bonus $150,000 for Grand Theft Auto Online.

Grand Theft Auto V for PC will be available for pre-load on the Rockstar Warehouse prior to release.

und der Pre-Load ist ja schon ab den 7.April
ich hoffe hier kann mir einer meine Frage beantworten

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
pcartisHD*


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. April 2015)

Hi, die Boxed Version wirst du nicht eher als 24 Stunden vor Veröffentlichung( ja ich weiß es gibt da immer mal wieder Ausnahmen) im Briefkasten finden. 

btw. Du solltest evtl. mal deinen Satzbau überdenken


----------



## pcartisHD (11. April 2015)

@GTAEXTREMFAN 

Naja mir geht es ja darum das ich das spiel am 14 losspielen kann und nicht erst 3 Wochen Später 
weil dafür zahle ich dann kein Versand und Zoll

warum soll ich mein satzbau überdenken ?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. April 2015)

Eigentliche Zölle fallen bei einem Warenwert von unter 150 € nicht an, lediglich die Mehrwertsteuer. Allerdings sind meine Infos auch schon etwas älter. 

... mit Schwerpunkt Satzzeichen.


----------



## pcartisHD (11. April 2015)

@GTAEXTREMFAN okay 

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe wird das erst am 14 versendet ? und wird erst am 17 da sein oder ?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. April 2015)

Möglicherweise ist es bereits heute in den Versand gegeben worden. Aber mal ehrlich... wie soll ich jetzt einen / deinen Einzelfall beurteilen ? Ganz allgemein solltest du deine Retail-Version am 13. /14. im Briefkasten finden ( mein persönlicher Erfahrungswert).


----------



## pcartisHD (11. April 2015)

@GTAEXTREMFAN 

Naja also so wie ich weiß kommt da eine E-Mail das es versendet worde aber da ich noch keine habe gehe ich davon aus das sie es erst Montag versenden und 
ich weiß nicht von wo das kommt ob aus der USA oder Irland 

in der USA ist es ja erst 14 Uhr 
in Irland schon 19 Uhr bei uns dagegen 20 Uhr

wann hast du deine E-Mail bekommen das es versendet worde ?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. April 2015)

Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf meine Erfahrungen mit Vorbesteller Titeln (Retail-Versionen). Außerden funktioniert die Logistik sicher etwas anders als bei privater Post. Vermutlich sind die verpackten Spiele schon beim Logistiker und warten nur auf eine "Freigabedatum".


----------



## pcartisHD (11. April 2015)

GTA 5 Pc ist ja noch die Vorbesteller Version (Retail-Versionen) 

okay naja also wenn du sagst das es bei dir so war das du es am tag da hattes dann hoffe ich das ich so viel Glück habe


----------

